# Skin Cancer in Dubai!



## sleeplessindubai

Hi. I am an American lady, and this will be my third year in Dubai.
I am looking for a good dermatologist. 
I am fair skinned, have abused my skin in the sun for many years when I was younger, and I have skin cancer in my family. Nobody has gotten melanoma, the most dangerous and likely to spread form of skin cancer-but the basel cell carcinoma is VERY common in my family. It is not a big deal, they all just visit the doctor and have them removed, and then they all go in for frequent checkups, and monitoring-and they get suspected pre-cancerous lesions burnt off all of the time.
I have something that I am 99% sure is an early stage of the basel cell carinoma.
I can instantly recognize what it is because I have seen so many of my family members at various stages of it. I have googled photos of this type of skin cancer as well, and mine is identical. I have visited the dermatologist at the Dubai London clinic, who looked at it and said it was fine. I went to another dermatologist who also looked at it, and said it is fine. 
I know that it is not. It does not go away, and is slowly continuing to get worse. But nobody here seems to take it seriously. It is not a melanoma they say, which I very well know.
I don't find it easy to find a good doctor in this place. I prefer to go to a Western doctor for this condition, ideally an American or an Australian-as these places tend to have higher rates of skin cancer and I feel that these doctors are going to be more experienced at detecting them. 
Can anyone recommend a good doctor for this? 
Unfortunately my medical insurance ONLY covers the UAE, so I need to find a local doctor. Otherwise I would wait until I go back to the States and see my family's doctor. But that is quite expensive without insurance.
Does anyone have a suggestion? 
Would really appreciate! :confused2:


----------



## BedouGirl

If you search on here, there's a thread called Dermatologist recommendation started on 9th December, which could be of help. The doctor I recommend in it was used by a friend of mine who also suffered from the same condition and she was very pleased with him. I am referring you to the thread as there are several others on there and you can do your own research. I cannot post the URL as I am on iPad. Good luck.


----------



## cartersindubai

Hi saw your post re a basal cell carcinoma BCC, I have just noticed what I think is another one on my nose, I had one removed by surgery in 2009, I am in Dubai waiting for my residents visa and I am not covered by my husbands medical insurance until then. My travel insurance only covers emergencies, can you tell me the best place in Dubai to go and get it checked out, I will have to pick up the bill myself and have no clue to costs, if it is skin cancer again I will travel back to the UK where I am covered by medical insurance. Hope you got your problem sorted and would appreciate your feedback on your experience. Jan


----------

